# Baby Mini Donk question



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This may be a stupid question...but I don't have experience with weaning equines. I'm just preparing for when Mama-D has her baby this summer. Does the baby HAVE to be weaned by separating from the mother? Wouldn't the mom wean herself if the baby was left with her all the time? 
I left my baby goats with their mother and she weaned them. Not the same for equine? 

This question comes up because I was told that it's really hard to get the youngster to eat while weaning and it's best they have another friend with them during weaning so they will be happier and eat. I wasn't planning on ever separating from the mother...is this wrong?
Also the weaning timing would put us right smack in the middle of winter and I would have to make plans now with my set up if they need to be separated.
Thanks!


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I've heard of some mares that would wean a foal but I've never had one myself. I'm weaning a single foal now ... late because I didn't want to wean in the worst weather, so she's almost 9 months old, was still nursing and mare was making no effort to wean.

She was eating hay and grain well, of course and hasn't lost her appetite. I've got a couple of yearling ponies I will put her in with once she's not trying to get back to the mare, but I've found with some foals you have to keep them away from their dam for as much as six months or they will go back to nursing. Not common, but it happens.


----------



## Steph in MT (Sep 26, 2004)

I have a mini-donkey mama and her son. She weaned him herself. Never needed to separate them.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Mini donkeys, in general develop faster, physically, than other equines. Especially when it come to eating. Barring any problems it likely that the baby will be gaining a majority of its intake from eating right along side its momma when it comes time to wean. So what you are dealing with is mostly changing the babies habit.
Theres two major reasons for weaning. 1) The Mare/Jennet is again pregnant, so its tougher to feed one and grow another in her belly. 2) This applies mostly to the mini Jennet. If it is a jack foal by the time he is 7 to 8 months old he will have the ability to impregnate his mother. This is not uncommon.
You have been thinking of the baby not having any company. Put him in with a pigmy goat or a little sheep. That momma is going to need a break from that little rascal hanging off her teat. Mare mares are glad to get rid of those mule foals at weaning. (Mule foals are pretty tough on thier mommas. Especially jack mules.)
When we wean our calves we always put an older dry cow with them to teach them to put thier head into the bunk and eat. The goat will serve a similar purpose to.
My guess is that he won't even miss a meal if you put some distance between he and his momma. Its when folks try to wean within sight that they seem to run into problems.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I actually always had better luck weaning with the mares still in sight. Kept the foal in the same pasture with the same horses it was used to and moved mama to the pasture next door. Never had either one try to go through or over the fence. The one time I tried the outta sight, outta mind method it was AWFUL! Foal tried jumping over gates, climbing out of stall and anything else he could think of to get back in with his dam. Ended up having to cover all the cattle panels in the upper part of the stall with plywood and reinforcing the door. Couldn't open the door more than enough to squeeze through it when I wanted to keep him company or feed or he'd ram the door. That was the first weaning I'd ever done. The mare on the other hand was glad to be rid of him and kept quiet as a mouse while he was letting out ear splitting neighs.

Since I only had one lot for the mini's we made a little round pen with access to one stall. At weaning time I'd put the mare in there and let the foal stay out with the stallion (he always ended up being the babysitter while the mare was only sought out at nursing time). Would give the mare enough time to dry up her milk and then let her back out. She never let her offspring go back to nursing, although I had one quarter horse mare who did after being separated for a year.


----------

